# Name this critter



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sure looks like a Wolverine (Badger) to me.

John


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Badger 100% you can see the white stripes on its face


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

I would guess badger too. The second pic with the 2 white stripes down the face.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep I'm sure it's a Badger. I was thinking that a Badger was the same as a Wolverine. I just did a search and found a picture of a Wolverine and they're very similar but the markings on the face are a bit different. Are they just in the same family but not actually the same animal. Kind of like a Mountain Lion is also a Cougar?

John

*EDIT:*
I just hit Wikipedia and apparently a Wolverine and Badger are both in the Weasel family but are two different species. I was thinking that it was one of those cases where depending on where you are in the country it's called something else but that's not the case.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

jpollman said:


> Yep I'm sure it's a Badger. I was thinking that a Badger was the same as a Wolverine. I just did a search and found a picture of a Wolverine and they're very similar but the markings on the face are a bit different. Are they just in the same family but not actually the same animal. Kind of like a Mountain Lion is also a Cougar?
> 
> John
> 
> ...


I would MUCH rather be chased by 3 badgers than 1 wolverine :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I want to call him Franklin... 


When does your season open on them i need to get me a few more skunks then i will be going after one of them


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Badger for sure. Cool pics, they are around just not seen real often.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome pics!

Hope he has your name on him.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

jpollman said:


> Sure looks like a Wolverine (Badger) to me.
> 
> John


LOL, jpollman ... as a UofM fan ... you only wish a wolverine could be a badger. Also included in the weasel family would be otter, mink,weasel, skunk (maybe UofM should have a name change).:lol:

Great Pic Freepop. Scarlet is gonna love skinning and fleshing that one.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

*Badgers!!! ???Badgers!!! ??? we don't need skinking badgers :lol::lol:. *


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is the same spot I got the red fox pup on camera. There was a large hole near by and I thought fox but now am rethinking that.
Unfortunately it's my deer hotspot too so I won't set it till late. Season is Nov1 till Mar1 so I have time. 

I believe the family is mustilidea (sp?)


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> This is the same spot I got the red fox pup on camera. There was a large hole near by and I thought fox but now am rethinking that.
> Unfortunately it's my deer hotspot too so I won't set it till late. Season is Nov1 till Mar1 so I have time.
> 
> I believe the family is mustilidea (sp?)


 
It seems like I remember that someone said it may be a badger in that hole.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wouldn't have thought it would be a badger as it's in the middle of an oak woods. I associate badger with fields, so this suprized me. Across the street, I shot some wood chucks and saw thier holes had really been dug up, now I have a good idea what was doing the digging.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like to call him a "Buckeye Executioner". Can't stand them Buckeye's. Way to go Wisconsin!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*im very puzzled....  you sure that isnt a sand-beaver? :SHOCKED: :help: *


----------



## rugger (Mar 20, 2004)

Badger for sure hehe


----------



## SAAAAAUCE (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

man vs. fish said:


> I would MUCH rather be chased by 3 badgers than 1 wolverine :SHOCKED:


 
true but i would rather be chased by 99 mink than 3 badgers......and 1 mad badger can make a quite a ruckass


----------

